# ISA certification



## Wolfking42084 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can you guys tell me what all is involved in getting the ISA certification? How long it takes and what all the "tests" are? If that is correct! thanks


----------



## sharkfin12us (Mar 4, 2009)

Wolfking42084 said:


> Can you guys tell me what all is involved in getting the ISA certification? How long it takes and what all the "tests" are? If that is correct! thanks


Here is what i did to get mine set up an appointment 6 months or 1 year prior.Study the arborist certification guide at leats 3 times and quiz your self and one work book questions for all 15 chapters.Another book i studied was 
ARBORICULTURE INTERGRATED MANAGEMENT OF LANDSCAPE TREES ,SHRUBS AND VINES.Studying just CERTIFICATION GUIDE IS good but another book added is helpful.I went to www.############# to get alot of info on what to study for the certification.For me i could not sleep night before the test and instead of reviewing all 200 questions i only was able to do about 65 because i was too tired.Study tree id and its pictures and basic.Study latin words for trees and english.I had to learn 94.I passed 9 domains but did not pass tree biology.In my opinion was how things are worded.I had to retake just that domain.There is a site i can give you later if you like that has pictures of trees and names.Good luck hope that helps.I want to go for tree expert next but for now ill wait till next winter.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 4, 2009)

Wolfking42084 said:


> Can you guys tell me what all is involved in getting the ISA certification? How long it takes and what all the "tests" are? If that is correct! thanks



It depends on what level you're at at the moment, If you've had college training it will be easy for you. If you've had no training whatsoever but expereience in the field you should still be OK. 

It covers a lot of subjects Tree Biology, Trees People and Ecology, Climbing and Rigging techniques, safety,Tree Identification.I will list you all the subjects when I get back home.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wolfking42084 said:


> Can you guys tell me what all is involved in getting the ISA certification? How long it takes and what all the "tests" are? If that is correct! thanks


i'm sorry to disrespect your thread but i've had enough of him, i have read the study guide and also enjoyed the cd set it's something that i can do in the truck while driving i've heard that the test is moderately difficult but is passable i also would like to take the step when i have time to dedicate to it there is a test in my area in july maybe i'll take the plunge and give it a try Good luck to you !


----------



## scott t (Mar 4, 2009)

The test is not that bad i study for like three week then went and missed it by 6 ? and never have had time to go retake but I'm sure i can pass now its been four year since and i know more now than ever. Hope this helps


----------



## woodlotguy (Mar 4, 2009)

I am currently studying for the exam,but will not be able to take the exam being offered in my area.Is it possible to write the test on-line? i thought i saw this mentioned once.


----------



## scott t (Mar 4, 2009)

i heard that to just not 100% on it the check there web site it may tell you more if i find anything out ill let you know


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

woodlotguy said:


> I am currently studying for the exam,but will not be able to take the exam being offered in my area.Is it possible to write the test on-line? i thought i saw this mentioned once.


yes you can certainly do it online theres a registration link on the website .


----------



## dafunk (Mar 4, 2009)

i found the study guide was good but you need the experience as well, i had never heard of one of the questions or the answer to it until a few months after when reading a book on carving. I guess just try to absorb as much as you can from every source


----------



## treeseer (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it's online and you'll want to practice everything before taking it becasue pretty soon if you fail one domain you'll have to retake the whole test. This is a condition of the certifying authority that audited the ISA test.

Another outcome of the audit was the need for an ethics policy and enforcement so this is also in the works stay tuned to the ISA website for details.


----------



## scott t (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet i may try again then go for the climber specialist


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for all the information. I want to take it with in the year sometime, but never noticed a location anywhere near me. I have learned a lot over the years as well. My g-father once told me if you keep your mouth shut, you'll learn more...thats what I try to do with arboriculture. No prob. on the words between you two. Tempers get high on here sometimes. Thanks again


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 4, 2009)

List as promised : 1. Tree Biology 2. Tree Identification 3. Tree/Soil relations
4.Water Management 5. Tree Nutrition & Fertilization
6. Tree Selection 7. Installation & Establishment
8. Pruning 9. Tree Support & Protection Systems
10. Diagnosis & Plant Disorders 11. Plant Health Care
12. Tree Assessment & Risk Management 
13. Trees & Construction 14. Safety 
15. Climbing and Working in Trees.

It has been revised slightly since this guide, and I believe Trees People & Ecology (which was covered in the exam anyway) is the addition.

Good Luck!


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Mar 5, 2009)

Probably a stupid question...is there any hands on climbing involved? Or just a test on paper. I was hoping for some excitement anyway.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 5, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Yes it's online and you'll want to practice everything before taking it becasue pretty soon if you fail one domain you'll have to retake the whole test. This is a condition of the certifying authority that audited the ISA test.
> 
> Another outcome of the audit was the need for an ethics policy and enforcement so this is also in the works stay tuned to the ISA website for details.



Treeseer, was the bcma audited as well? any changes? thanks


----------



## clearance (Mar 5, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Another outcome of the audit was the need for an ethics policy and enforcement



Ethics? Whats that you say, I thought they had the lock on everything?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeseer (Mar 5, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Treeseer, was the bcma audited as well? any changes? thanks


I think it's been checked out pretty thoroughly before, and it's got an 11-page ethics statement.  No major changes I know of; always finetuning the questions.

Wolf, if you want climbing, do the tree worker cert. It's a good place to start with testing on the other areas anyway. check the isa site for info.

"I thought they had the lock on everything"

Where did you get that idea, c? :monkey:


----------



## clearance (Mar 5, 2009)

treeseer said:


> "I thought they had the lock on everything"
> 
> Where did you get that idea, c? :monkey:



Dealing with some of them over the years. Sarcasm on my part of course. Anyways, go for it original poster, but show some respect for the guys that do the work.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

I took the and past the test two years ago. It was pretty easy for the most part, but does cover a wide range of subjects. I luck out and got to I
D all trees I was familiar with. I think their not going to let people take over sections that they fail. If you fail one section you'll have to take the whole test over. Being a C.A hasn't make me a better or worse tree professional but it does seem to impress customers and co-workers.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 5, 2009)

Wolfking42084 said:


> Probably a stupid question...is there any hands on climbing involved? Or just a test on paper. I was hoping for some excitement anyway.



you will need to do the ISA climber specialist test for that.


----------



## grizzly2 (Mar 8, 2009)

*makes me better?*

I agree that my certifications (CA and municipal specialist) haven't necessarily made me better at what I do, but it does gain me respect with people. My words carry more weight. It also forces me to stay current with the industry for credits.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 9, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Yes it's online and you'll want to practice everything before taking it becasue pretty soon if you fail one domain you'll have to retake the whole test. This is a condition of the certifying authority that audited the ISA test.
> 
> Another outcome of the audit was the need for an ethics policy and enforcement so this is also in the works stay tuned to the ISA website for details.



Treeseer, can you eloborate on "pretty soon if you fail one domain you'll have to retake the whole test"? When? 

I'm working under someones licence right now but they arent gonna renew it so I've got till Jan 2010 to get mine.

I've been studying some over the winter...maybe I should just take it asap?


----------



## treeseer (Mar 9, 2009)

dunno when; check the isa site. i just did and found this http://www.isa-arbor.com/certification\resources\ISACertifiedArboristCodeofEthics.pdf

"I'm working under someones licence right now 

dunno wha tthis means, but sooner the better imo whenever u r ready.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I got the latest news.

The certification exam is not being given, on-line, not exactly anyway. The ISA certification exam is being given through a network of testing centers called Pearson Vue Testing. This takes the proctor out of the picture, so your sitting is supervised by Vue staff, and not an arborist.

I'm having to guess there will be no layout of leaves, and ID like that.

It costs $100 more to take the test through the test center, but they can give it more often with less in the way of logistics. The tests ARE technically given online, only they are secure-online and only takable through the testing center.

The first online, Pearson-Vue testing center ARBORIST CERTIFICATION EXAM is going to be held very, very soon.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 13, 2009)

So Jim did ya take it yet?


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

Not yet, why?


----------



## treeseer (Mar 13, 2009)

Why not? Still waiting for the online option?


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

I take it Friday, March 13, 2009.

I'm studying currently.

In the decade and a half that I've been in a non-certified mode, I have, as any good arborist will, study continually. In that long stretch of time, I have amassed a small library of information, far too much to be going back through all of it, so I had so choose.



I did manage, along the way, to mark certain publications with a bright sticky note, marked 
Possible
CA exam 
material.


I laid em all out and took a picture and, actually 6 or 8 pictures, of the stuff I'm reading in preparation of the Certified Arborist Exam.


First, I thought it wise to carry a list of the trees of the area, in English, and Latin nomenclature, like yesterday I drive up under this huge catalpa tree. I 'm thinking _Genus species_. I know the _Genus_ is _Catalpa_ and the species has like 5 syllables, and this tree is BIG.

So I pull out the list, Catalpa big-something with a bunch of syllables. I'm thinking, RIGHT NOW, as I'm looking at this tree, and looking at this list, I'm gonna learn this _Genus species_ name for a Southern catalpa, here and now for good.

So are you ready, readers? Listen to this...... _Catalpa bignonioides_

big non- ee --o-- eee days

What a whopper.

I like the boxelder, too. I think if I were to get abdcted by aliens, I would reach out my hand, smile, and say, "_Acer negundo_."

It's good to keep a list.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 13, 2009)

TM, you should look into Horticopia Pro for your computer.

That helped me learn most of the native trees and proper latin pronunciation, you just click on the little speaker and it says it for you. Pretty cool.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

Treeseer said:


> Today is Friday, March 13.




Yes, yes it is.







Treeseer said:


> So you take the test today???





In about two and a half hours. The testing center is about twenty minutes from here. 





Treeseer said:


> You're registered and scheduled.




Yes, to take the CA exam at the Pearson-Vue testing center, the online version, at 12:30 today.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

> http://www.pearsonvue.com/isa/



This is your critical link to scheduling these tests.


The ISA Home Website is also important, but you will ultimately be directed to the PearsonVue website to conduct your scheduling. You just go to ISA to pay your, ahem..... $350.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

Most excellent article, "Trees, People & Ecosystems; Practicing Plant Health Care" Awesome article, awesome!






>


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> TM, you should look into Horticopia Pro for your computer.
> 
> That helped me learn most of the native trees and proper latin pronunciation, you just click on the little speaker and it says it for you. Pretty cool.




Thank you tree MDS. You have to give us a link to Horticopia Pro.

I've peeked at these


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

~



This was an interesting surprise,


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 13, 2009)

Tree Machine said:


> Thank you tree MDS. You have to give us a link to Horticopia Pro.
> 
> I've peeked at these



Yer gonna have to google it TM, I'm much better with a saw than a computer. lol.

I tried it, it comes up no problem.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll clear up any confusion on this later, but for now, let me give you one more piece of lit to study, and that is our common bug pests.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, everyone, I've got exactly two hours til test time. I've spent the morning sharing about studying for the test, rather than studying for the test itself.
This should be interesting.

Wish me luck, I'm hoping to report back certifiably certified later this afternoon.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 13, 2009)

Now I must add ventriloquism to the many talents of yours that I respect.

Bon Chance, mon ami!

:rockn:


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, I'm walkin out the door. 45 minutes til test time, I have a 15 minute drive.


I'll report the details later on this evening, as a I gotta start a mondo-leaning contract job cherry this afternoon, after the test. The Pansies, no one wants to climb this, three companies bid, no access by bucket, they just don't want to do the ga-double gnarley leanin tree takedown over the house and power and fences. I bet they don't have anything like that on the test.


Wish me luck.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I sure do like your taste in CEU articles! Those puppies have edjamakated alot of clients, potential and the best kind.
I've pitched a few others since, but no takee, but that's no surprise; there's a good one in most issues.

$350? Hokey Smokeys, what's the breakdown on that? I know it's a good deal for you, since it'll buy you peace from wifely encouragement on THAT topic, anyway.  

If for some reason you come up short in a domain, just know that the sun'll come up tomorrow...


----------



## treesandsurf (Mar 13, 2009)

So how'd it go? opcorn:

jp


----------



## treeseer (Mar 13, 2009)

treesandsurf said:


> So how'd it go? opcorn:
> 
> jp


Hmm....it's 9:24, and nary a peep. 

Tomorrow...it's only a day a waayyyyyyyyyy....

I'm a big fan of the pupil-less princess.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 18, 2009)

treeseer said:


> I know it's a good deal for you, since it'll buy you peace from wifely encouragement on THAT topic, anyway.



She has had her repetitive say over the years. Yea, let's call it encouragement. LOL






treeseer said:


> If for some reason you come up short in a domain, just know that the sun'll come up tomorrow...



Ummmmm... how about two domains........?

Here are the domains:









The test is ten domains of 20 questions each. The 200 questions are mixed amongst one another. You have 3 hours 30 minutes to finish the test.


I underscored in soils (soil management), which is sort of surprising. And diagnosis and treatment, which I do know to be my weak point. Pretty much fell on my face there. I missed 12 of the 20 questions in Diagnosis. Hmmm. Pretty bad. Elizabeth is really digging hard on me over that one. 

And I'm not expecting to get any sympathy from you dawgs so stuff it. I am downtrodden and dejected, limping slowly away, tail between the legs, I am a sorry, pathetic loser. _ Just ask my wife._


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 18, 2009)

Overall I thought it was an excellent test. I really had a lot of fun taking it. Too bad I flunked.

Good job, ISA.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 18, 2009)

Tree Machine said:


> I underscored in soils (soil management), which is sort of surprising. And diagnosis and treatment, which I do know to be my weak point. Pretty much fell on my face there. I missed 12 of the 20 questions in Diagnosis.
> And I'm not expecting to get any sympathy from you dawgs so stuff it.


Well I flunked cabli8ng the first time through, and the sun came up the next day, so here is some sympathy whether you expect it or not.. The retake is free, right?

Re diagnosis, imo this is the domain that ISA and the industry needs to publish more guidance on, and get more field workshops too, imho. 

The ratio of cutting and rigging classes compared to diagnosis classes is about 100:1, and the print situation is better, but field work is really the only way to learn that stuff.

Hang in there, bro--we can get lots of practice in April if you come along for the ride to Abe's abode!


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 19, 2009)

treeseer said:


> field work is really the only way to learn that stuff.



I'm strong in mycology. Fungus doesn't generally cause disease, and there were no questions on that.



treeseer said:


> Re diagnosis, imo this is the domain that ISA and the industry needs to publish more guidance on, and get more field workshops too, imho.


I read Dr. Dendro in the ISA. That's good stuff there. The actual authors change around, but the Dr Dendro storyline remains informative and just good study. 

There's no question, as an arborist, diagnostics is certainly my weak point, I'm not afraid to bring that up. When there's a diagnosis of something other than iron clorosis or a visible parasite, I send all diagnosis to another CA in town, Purdue grad, certified in pesticide applications. I refer that work on. I don't own spray equipment and don't want to own spray equipment. I truly don't do much more than EAB assess and treat. Otherwise, I'm pretty much purely a climber and doer of what we do.






treeseer said:


> The retake is free, right?


Ha ha ha ha hhh aaa, hoo hho ho ho heee heee, snort! NYuk nyuk yuk
Free. Rhymes with tee hee hee

Free, ..... I'm doubting that. Maybe ISA will administer the retakes for 'free', but the PearsonVue testing center will pop me for their fee, that's almost a given ($100) and I bouta gotta take the morning off work. To my wife its not free, she got the little calculator going on in her head. She's really beating me up over this in every way she can. Absolutely cruel.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 19, 2009)

Fungus doesn't generally cause disease

*It doesn't?

, and there were no questions on that.

*surprising.--what were the 20 questions on, then?

When there's a diagnosis of something other than iron clorosis or a visible parasite, I send all diagnosis to another CA in town, Purdue grad, certified in pesticide applications. I refer that work on. I don't own spray equipment and don't want to own spray equipment. 

*Well I refer all chem apps too, but I collaborate with the phc guy on the diagnosis as a mutual learning experience.

Otherwise, I'm pretty much purely a climber and doer of what we do.

*I think the message from the test is that 'what we do" includes diagnosis. what were the 20 questions on? 

the PearsonVue testing center will pop me for their fee, that's almost a given ($100) and I bouta gotta take the morning off work. To my wife its not free, she got the little calculator going on in her head. 

*So you can take it on a rain day, right?
That girl better factor long-term benefits by extrapolating this expense over the 40-50 year career ahead of you and stop giving you grief with the nickel-diming; and you can tell her I said so! (not that that would make much difference:monkey

Hang in there bro.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks. I'll let you know how the scheduling of a re-test goes. ISA may need their 10 working days advance scheduling, then I don't know if you can set your time. I was given a choice of this day, this day or this day, and that was as close as I got to 'setting my schedule'.


I can't discuss questions, being of ethical reasoning. I would certainly like to be able to go over the questions I missed.


Naw, treeseer, fungus is a primary decomposer, not (generally) a parasite. It doesn't (ususally) cause disease, it initiates and facilitates conditions that may ultimately _affect_ the health of the tree into the future. Decomposer fungus can affect structural integrity, and that may affect health.

There was nothing on the lower fungi, rusts, smuts, molds, which can and do cause disease.


----------



## treeman48507 (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't read all the post here but ... the 10 cd ceu credits discs helped me . I had one domain at 59% and have to redo it later this month. Keep up the good work !


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 19, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Fungus doesn't generally cause disease
> 
> *It doesn't?
> 
> [I deleted the rest for brevity]



Nope. He's right. 

It's just that we only learn about the pathogenic fungi, because we don't notice the good ones.

Nematodes: now THAT is a group that causes disease. Nearly all of them are parasites.


----------



## familytreeman (Mar 20, 2009)

good work! i am currently studying as well. lots of guys i know had to retake, but hey, that way you know where to study harder.

when does the audit for retaking the whole test go thru?


----------



## Ekka (Mar 20, 2009)

familytreeman said:


> when does the audit for retaking the whole test go thru?



Possibly when the director needs a pay rise, it is a business.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 20, 2009)

You're not gonna give me a hard time, are you Ekka. I've already begged humility and the whole tail between the legs thing.


----------



## treeman48507 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was wondering about the retakr issue too. I scored well on all but my strongest subject - go figure ? Thays OK but...
I have 4 CA catagorys to add Tuesday and the one ISA sub cat retake on Friday. Yep ! Study up ! Springs here !


----------



## treeseer (Mar 21, 2009)

Ekka said:


> Possibly when the director needs a pay rise, it is a business.



:spam:


----------



## Ekka (Mar 22, 2009)

Tree Machine said:


> You're not gonna give me a hard time, are you Ekka. I've already begged humility and the whole tail between the legs thing.



Not at all, however suggesting a ruling where modules passed have to be re-sat is not progress IMHO, it's either a cash grab or blatant incompetence in training/assessment.

I see Guy is once again pontificating his one eyed ignorant perspective.


----------



## Boa07 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Jim, stick with it mate, from my limited exchanges with you here and elsewhere, I think you are an incredibly resilliant resourceful and intelligent guy, I have great confidence you will pass the test on resit and continue to offer your clients excellent advice and service.


----------



## B.Secord (Mar 22, 2009)

As far as money grabs go, I wonder how many people pay their money to TAFE and don't pass their certifications in Australia?


----------



## treeseer (Mar 22, 2009)

It took 3 clicks to get this info:

"Frequently Asked Questions for Exam Results

When can I expect my exam results?

Exam results take 4-6 weeks to be processed. Once they are available, we will send them to you via the USPS. Sorry, we can not give out results via email, phone or fax.

What does my score need to be in order to pass the exam?

You must first obtain an overall score of 70%. Once you have obtained that overall score, you are required to obtain a 60% in each domain.

Why don’t I get the same overall score when I add up all of the domains and divide by 10?

The overall score is compiled by the number of questions you got right out of 200. Then, each of the domains are scored individually and do not have the same number of questions. Therefore, you can’t add them all up and divide by 10.

I just took my exam can I see the questions that I missed?

Due to the confidentiality of the exam questions it would compromise the integrity of the exam. The exams are only revamped every 6 months and we do not want to have the questions and answers out there for everyone to see in those 6 months.

My overall score was above 70%, but I had 2 domains that I scored below a 60% in, what do I have to retake?

Since your overall score was above 70%, you will be required to retake only the domains that you did not score a 60% in.

How much does it cost me to retake the exam?

The cost to retake the exam depends on a couple of factors.

* 1st time retake (within 1 year of original exam date) FREE
* 2nd or more time retaking (within 1 year of original exam date) $75 USD ea time
* After 1 year of original exam date Full Exam Fee (see application handbook for more details) 

For further questions please call our office at 217-355-9411 or email us at [email protected]. We look forward to serving you!


© International Society of Arboriculture 2008
P.O. Box 3129, Champaign, IL 61826
(217) 355-9411
Email comments & questions to [email protected]
Sunday, March 22, 2009 11:05:03 AM (CST/ISA Headquarters Time)
Please click here to view our privacy policy.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 22, 2009)

Ekka said:


> Not at all, however suggesting a ruling where modules passed have to be re-sat is not progress IMHO, it's either a cash grab or blatant incompetence in training/assessment.
> 
> I see Guy is once again pontificating his one eyed ignorant perspective.



If you've already passed a module once you should be able to pass it again unless of course it was passed more by luck than judgment. IMO if you fail you should have to re sit the exam. Period.

Every penny that I have spent with The ISA has made me dollars back.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 22, 2009)

Just take the test!
Jeff


----------



## AOD (Mar 22, 2009)

Ive been luring in this thread and wondering about it. How hard is it really to get the certification? I've only been working around trees for a couple years but I have taken similar structured tests in the past, such as for my EPA refrigerant certification and did well on that, in fact I found it too easy. 

A lot of people would tell me I need to start at the bottom, but I've already been through a 4 year college program and have debt that an $8 an hour groindie job can't pay, so thats how I got looking at the certification. Where should I start? I am absolutely terrible at ID'ing trees as well as being incompetent with rope (80's Velcro kid) Is it worth my time or should I just get a factory job or something.


----------



## JayD (Mar 22, 2009)

B.Secord said:


> As far as money grabs go, I wonder how many people pay their money to TAFE and don't pass their certifications in Australia?



Tafe in Australia is value for money, When you start your training with Tafe they tell you up front they will fail you if you do not meet industry standards, I know this seems very hard but these teacher have to uphold a high standard in the industry.

Level 2 is entry level for working in Arboriculture in Australia, all of your crew must have this as a minimum qualification to work to Australian standards.

At this level of training you are moreskilled than the average ISA cert worker/Arb in the states.

Only a few pull up short in the Tafe system and they generally drop out as they know they not up to scratch, most of the fails is in the climbing side of thing which is the second half of cert 2, surely you would want to be competent here?, if you are not you are kidding no one but yourself.

If you fail your climbing course you can still go on and study cert3 but you have to return to the climbing course next time it is run which is generally twice a year and pass.

The teachers that teach climbing here have twenty plus years of experience up their sleeves, there's generally 5 teacher on any given climbing day so all up they have amongst them around a 100 years of experience to teach student the ropes in the reall world, actually doing hands on treework in the field, can you see the difference starting to become clear here, hands on training as well as class room studies.

So now I have provided you with a little insight about the Tafe system, surely you can see it is value for money. I think the ISA is a good thing, It's just a shame some try and jam it down your throat all the time, and try and discredit other institutions.

Good luck Jim, with your studies and dont give up.


----------



## M.Green - SVTS (Mar 22, 2009)

sharkfin12us said:


> Here is what i did to get mine set up an appointment 6 months or 1 year prior.Study the arborist certification guide at leats 3 times and quiz your self and one work book questions for all 15 chapters.Another book i studied was
> ARBORICULTURE INTERGRATED MANAGEMENT OF LANDSCAPE TREES ,SHRUBS AND VINES.Studying just CERTIFICATION GUIDE IS good but another book added is helpful.I went to www.############# to get alot of info on what to study for the certification.For me i could not sleep night before the test and instead of reviewing all 200 questions i only was able to do about 65 because i was too tired.Study tree id and its pictures and basic.Study latin words for trees and english.I had to learn 94.I passed 9 domains but did not pass tree biology.In my opinion was how things are worded.I had to retake just that domain.There is a site i can give you later if you like that has pictures of trees and names.Good luck hope that helps.I want to go for tree expert next but for now ill wait till next winter.





Can you PM me the link with the tree pictures and the names. I would like to touch up and learn more about tree ID. Thanks


----------



## treeseer (Mar 23, 2009)

JayD said:


> Level 2 is entry level for working in Arboriculture in Australia, all of your crew must have this as a minimum qualification to work to Australian standards.


So if someone follows AS4373 to the letter they are not following standards if they have not passed Level 2?


> At this level of training you are moreskilled than the average ISA cert worker/Arb in the states.


I'm not doubting this Jay but what do you base this comparison on.


----------



## TreeBot (Mar 23, 2009)

JayD said:


> At this level of training you are moreskilled than the average ISA cert worker/Arb in the states.



The ISA certified workers I have encountered have all been very experienced and knowledgeable arborists. I am curious to know how you arrived at your conclusion that their average skill level is automatically surpassed by anyone completing a few weeks or months of votech training put on by the Australian government.

In my experience votech training is often better than nothing but is no replacement for time spent working in the industry. Regardless of how many combined centuries of experience the instructors have, the student will remain confined to a very low plateau until they get some real on-the-job years themselves.


----------



## newsawtooth (Mar 24, 2009)

The ISA certs are a step in the right direction for the industry. Any respectable occupation has standards. In Denver tree companies are required to hold tree trimming licenses in order to work for hire in the Metro area. The license is granted to applicants that pass the ISA Arborist test and Tree Climber test or pass a test administered by the city forester. I see the rest of the industry (that hasn't already) moving this way sooner rather than later. 

As far as studying for the ISA test, the best advice I received was from this forum where a poster recommended the Building Blocks of Arboriculture package from the ISA. The study guide and ANSI guidelines are representative of the test. For the Tree ID portion of the exam, I found taking the list and a tree ID guide to local parks or the botanic gardens very helpful for learning the trees I didn't know.


----------



## treeman48507 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a retake Saturday for one domain , I have used the ceu credit cd's mainly for the study guide. They are very good but not quite conclusive for the exam.... just a little heads up. Best of Luck, Tim


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's the scoring:


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2009)

It was supposed to be a three hour test. My timer said I had ten minutes left when I finished and I thought, hey that was timed pretty well. When I got my sheet and left, I had only been there an hour twenty. I think at an hour thirty they give you a halftime break. I thought it was the end of the test coming up so I was flying there at the end to finish before time ran out.


Here's the direct link to ISA for the online taking of the exam.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 2, 2009)

Tree Machine said:


> I thought it was the end of the test coming up so I was flying there at the end to finish before time ran out.


Now you got me really confused. You left at halftime, and so did not take any time to review your answers? No wonder

And that scoresheet had the BCMA logo, but the CA domains?


----------



## Boa07 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jim, exams can create pressures and stress in a person that would easily mess up your sense of time....Don't beat yourself up over it, arrange the resit in a time period that suits and hit the books....a little study often!


----------



## treeman48507 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Machine ! Stay with it ! It can be a little tough getting threw the test. I was sick the day I finally had my chance . I came up short in only my best domain. - go figure.
Seer, if you haven't tested like this in a while believe me it's not that easy.But, your right -hurrying is bad. Once the test is submited theres no review time. Also the test provider here made it very clear that the only help he could provide was be careful to slowly choose your answers.
Have Great Day Guys- Work Safe


----------



## treeman48507 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Yeah ! Your Right ! The Master test is way Harder. True Brain Killer. I guess I'm getting a little payback for my shenanigans yesterday ! LOL


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I think Jim is pulling an April Fool's joke on you!
> 
> Look closer at the form.









Heh, heh. 


Hee hee hee.... snicker, snicker


LOL



Ar ar ar.

:hmm3grin2orange:

(Nyuk nyuk!)


----------



## treeseer (Apr 4, 2009)

Tree Machine said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> (Nyuk nyuk!)


Well it pays to look closely. :censored:

I just got a tree survey job from a recently certified guy. (He had to retake too; said it was no big deal.)
CA's are needed to check out trees on bldg projects, so he got the call, but subbed it to me so he could tag along and learn how to.

In a way I'm training my competition but no matter--we'll continue to refer work back and forth.


----------



## Ekka (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought at your age it would be considered succession planning, if he's young enough that is. ?? :dunno:


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 7, 2009)

JayD said:


> Tafe in Australia is value for money, When you start your training with Tafe they tell you up front they will fail you if you do not meet industry standards, I know this seems very hard but these teacher have to uphold a high standard in the industry.
> 
> Level 2 is entry level for working in Arboriculture in Australia, all of your crew must have this as a minimum qualification to work to Australian standards.
> 
> ...



This an opinion and not backed up by a fairminded factual comparison.

This link is for the curriculum for the only TAFE in WA that runs ArbII to dipArb. http://psc.challenger.tafe.wa.edu.au/Search/CourseStudyPlan.aspx?from=cspcourse&courseID=S335&trainingProductID=106652&mode=&courseCourseTypeID=152454&showAll=&courseStudyPlanID=162417

As you can see the four compulsory course are OHS units. You can choose the remaining 9 units from the elective list and as you can see the units are mostly physical skills. Using this as a guide I would say that the TAFE course gives a better initial skills teaching than the ISA certified arborist course on offer via ISAAC. By contrast the most basic ISA course gives a great deal more theoretical knowledge than is available in TAFE cert II courses.

In conclusion then, you can opt to take an ISA course and back it up with practical climbing and equipment courses or, take a TAFE course and back it up with a more detailed theory study. Or best of all, do both. Cert II in your first year on the job, Cert III in your second year on the job and sit the ISA exam after your third year and when you succesfully pass all you may consider yourself well grounded.

I just reread this and thought I should qualify.



> Level 2 is entry level for working in Arboriculture in Australia, all of your crew must have this as a minimum qualification to work to Australian standards.



JayD is on the right track but sadly the requirements only apply to the equipment used in the situation it is being used. What I mean is that if your groundies NEVER climb then the only mandatory qualifications to avoid a Worksafe fine or prosection is that they have a chainsaw ticket and the 4 OHS units completed (one of which includes chipper operation). The other CertII units are not MANDATORY to work in Australia.

In my opinion, it is long past time that Arboriculture became a trade with the same requirements as plumbers, painters, electricians and builders.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 7, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> In my opinion, it is long past time that Arboriculture became a trade with the same requirements as plumbers, painters, electricians and builders.



I couldn't agree with that more. Not a big fan of regulation, but all other professions have minimum standards to enter. For us, a saw and a pickup truck and you're a member of the industry.


----------

